# Toronto?



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm heading to Toronto in the next couple of days. Is there anything worth seeing (Frog related) in the greater Toronto area, or Niagara?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I assume you have this on the radar Chris,

Hockey Hall of Fame Home Page

(wife permitting of course)


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Absolutely Phil! So far the agenda is:

Day 1: Steam Whistle Brewery, Toronto Blue Jays vs Red Sox, & Night life
Day 2: Hockey Hall of Fame, this will be my 4th visit there  , hang/shop around town, then PEARL JAM concert!
Day 3: Sight see, Amsterdam brewery, then off to Niagara for a night before we make our way home.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

One of the largest zoo's in North America

http://www.torontozoo.com

Click on animals and you'll get a list of species.

Have you been to the the Canadian side of the falls?

Hockey hall of fame is so cool


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

frogfreak said:


> One of the largest zoo's in North America
> 
> http://www.torontozoo.com
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I didn't know if the Toronto zoo was worth seeing. 

I have been to the Canadian side before. It is beautiful. Our hotel room overlooks the falls. It should be great.

I LOVE the Hockey Hall of Fame! I've played hockey all my life. In fact, this will be my first non-hockey related trip to Canada. Every other time was for hockey. I'm excited because it's been a while...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

herper99 said:


> Absolutely Phil! So far the agenda is:
> 
> Day 1: Steam Whistle Brewery, Toronto Blue Jays vs Red Sox, & Night life
> Day 2: Hockey Hall of Fame, this will be my 4th visit there  , hang/shop around town, then PEARL JAM concert!
> Day 3: Sight see, Amsterdam brewery, then off to Niagara for a night before we make our way home.


 
Nice!........


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Just got back from the Falls a week ago. It was awsome. I recommend the Niagara Parks Butterfly consevatory. Mark Pepper has donated a few darts (Lues and Auratus)that are on display as well. I swear I saw a pumilio running loose too.

Butterfly Conservatory - Niagara Parks, Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada


----------



## temscbame (Nov 28, 2008)

make sure you have an adhanced drivers license, birth certicate, or passport. They just got stricter on crossing the border here, in Buffalo. I was at the falls a few weeks ago. I'ts well worth seeing.
Tim


----------

